# Botox for Underarms...



## Kels823 (Jul 19, 2006)

I meant to post this earlier…. My bad. And if this is the wrong place, I apologize again.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Since 11th grade (about 7 years ago) I’ve been an underarm sweater. I mean okay, we ALL sweat under our arms.. But mine was extreme. I sweat thru WINTER COATS, ladies and gents.. (yeesh, that’s embarrassing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) It was really super out of hand. My dermatologist had me using Certain Dri (which you can get @ ne Rite Aid, Walgreens, etc).  That worked for a bit, then it stopped.  So she gave me a scrip for Drysol.  Same thing – worked then stopped.  I had just kinda been ‘exisisting’ and finding little clever ways to mask it (I don’t even wanna get into all the ways…). Then I went to my derm for another issue (I have these stupid pimples on my shoulders that wont go away) (why do I keep side-barring in parenthesis????:roll: ) and she was tellin me that they approved BOTOX for hyperhidrosis, the technical name for my condition.  I did a ton of research and finally felt comfy enuf to do it…

So I got it done last Thursday.  It was weird.. they put iodine under your pits, then add starch.  The chemical reaction turns it black, then as you sweat, your sweat glands kinda show thru as little holes. That way theyre able to tell where to place the injections.  I have a high tolerance for pain so I cant really describe what it feels like becuz it prolly wouldn’t be accurate.  But there is pain (duh, youre getting shot in your pits). Its not really from the shots tho, its more from the medicine as it enters your body, a burning sensation..  I havent experience NE of the side effects.. Im just super thrilled about not being the ‘sweat girl’. :spy: 

Newho, its over in about 20ish minutes. It can take up to a week to work (it only took me 4 days, WHOO-HOO silk shirts, here I come!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and it last for 4-6 months.  My insurance covered it becuz its been so long and Ive tried so many other alternatives.. 

Just thought Id give this little report just in case neone had been considering it, etc.  Hope this helped someone out there..


----------



## alurabella (Jul 19, 2006)

OH, wow... I've never even heard of that! I'm glad you finally found a remedy.


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jul 19, 2006)

oh this is cool! and interesting. Go get those silt tops girl you deserve them.!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 19, 2006)

wow! i've read about this in magazines but never knew anyonw who had it done.. awesome!!!! :congrats: go get those sleeveless shirts girl!!!


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks ladies!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im so super excited..


----------



## caffn8me (Jul 19, 2006)

It's great that you've found something that works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If your insurance is happy to keep paying for the botox treatment and you don't mind the discomfort of the procedure every three months or so then it sounds like you've got the solution.

If you find your insurance company less than helpful in the longer term then you might want to look at a sympathectomy which surgically interrupts the nerves that control sweating.  It's a permanent solution and very effective.  You also won't be left with large visible scars as the incisions are small and well hidden.

Good luck and enjoy the freedom to wear what you want


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 19, 2006)

That's pretty interesting. I didn't know that it could be used for that.


----------



## celesphine (Jul 29, 2006)

Fantastic. Do tell us how things are going.
I read about it, but i never was game to try.
I cannot abide pain.


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh man I wish I could do that... Mine isn't quite as bad as yours but I totally sympathize with the sweating even when you're actually cold! It pisses me off. I don't think I'd be comfortable with putting Botox in my body though.


----------



## Kels823 (Aug 11, 2006)

Things are going good so far! I still sweat like a teeny bit.. only when Im super hot or exercising. But I am still very very happy.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Aug 13, 2006)

yeah one of the ladys at the salon told me that they can use botox on hands and underarms to help people that sweat alot.
i was like wow thats interesting and ive also heard that with botox anywhere the more you do it the longer it lasts!


----------



## Littlemisslinda (Aug 15, 2006)

I am really interested in this - for some reason I was under the impression that it would make my skin breakout? Probably because sweat is supposed to help flush the body etc etc  Did your dermo talk about that at all?


----------



## Kels823 (Aug 15, 2006)

My dermatologist told me that I may break out initially but it would clear up.. that DID happen but after like 3 days it was fine..


----------



## Littlemisslinda (Aug 16, 2006)

Ooh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats OK - I was thinking a life of breakouts!  3 days vs that freedom is worth it for sure!


----------

